# Maccabee is about to get his shortest haircut to date



## HannahBearsMom (Jul 31, 2011)

I dropped Maccabee at his groomer's shop a short while ago. The owner (She's a master groomer and consistently rated the top groomer in Northern Virginia. Her three daughters are the other groomers in the shop.) was doing intake this morning and said that he would have to be cut short -- below the mats. I knew he would have to have a short haircut, since the vets at UT shaved 2-inch bands around both front legs (for IVs) 4 weeks ago. What I didn't realize was the "rough coat" around his neck and on his shoulders were actually mats caused by the e-collar. 

I guess a very short haircut is not the end of the world. When I tried to comb out his mats last week, a TON of hair came out. I thought it was just a build-up of hair since he hadn't had a good comb-out since before his surgery. Only afterwards, did I realize he had a huge bald spot as a result of an EasyWalk Harness (his Sense-able Harness broke as we were leaving for UT, and I needed a replacement immediately) and my over-aggressive combing to remove the mats. 

So, Maccabee is going to come home with a "very short" haircut and a huge bald spot between his shoulders! Not the end of the world, though. The hair will grow out, and I will just consider it a side effect of the surgery. The important thing is I now have a healthy dog!


----------



## RoutineAvocado (Feb 6, 2013)

Poor pup! But it's so great that he's healthy and recovering well. Would you mind sharing your groomer contact info?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HannahBearsMom (Jul 31, 2011)

RoutineAvocado said:


> Poor pup! But it's so great that he's healthy and recovering well. Would you mind sharing your groomer contact info?


Canine Carousel
680 Elden St 
Herndon, VA 20170
(703) 709-8746
http://www.caninecarousel.com/
https://www.facebook.com/caninecarousel?fref=ts

My neighbor recommended Canine Carousel to me when I first brought Maccabee home. She also has a Havanese, so I had a pretty good idea what to expect. A few months ago, I was walking Maccabee and came across three other dogs in my development wearing the same bandana as Maccabee and my neighbor's dog -- the bandana Canine Carousel was currently putting on its male clients. Everyone I talk to about grooming uses Canine Carousel and loves them. Well, one friend takes her Maltese to PetCo, and the dog never looks well groomed.

Betsy usually does Maccabee's grooming. One of her sisters did him twice and he looked good, but not as nice as when Betsy does him. Now, I specifically request Betsy.

A head's up: Canine Carousel is not inexpensive. Maccabee's grooming costs between $65 and $75, plus tip. That does not include any "extras."


----------



## rokipiki (Oct 15, 2010)

I am so glad he is getting better! Hair will grow back in matter of months! With Roki I noticed that he matts more when he is under stress. Your pup was under EXTREME stress! Cannot wait for new pics of Maccabee


----------



## RoutineAvocado (Feb 6, 2013)

Thanks for the info! Groomers around here definitely aren't cheap so I'm going to try to do most of it myself, but it's great to have a good resource to help me out occasionally. All my friends in DC take their dogs to groomers in Virginia. Nobody has been able to recommend one they actually like in DC. I accept the high cost of living around here, but I at least want a good hair cut out of it.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

So glad Maccabee is feeling better. A short haircut is minor to what he's been through and as we all say, it will grow back. He will probably be a lot more comfortable without the mats and I'm sure that's a priority to you at this point. Looking forward to the pics. Good luck with the new do. Just think of how much easier it's going to be on both of you for a while. Enjoy your "free time". lol


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

So glad Maccabee is feeling better! Short hair is a small price to pay for getting back to great health!


----------



## HannahBearsMom (Jul 31, 2011)

sandypaws said:


> So glad Maccabee is feeling better. A short haircut is minor to what he's been through and as we all say, it will grow back. He will probably be a lot more comfortable without the mats and I'm sure that's a priority to you at this point. Looking forward to the pics. Good luck with the new do. Just think of how much easier it's going to be on both of you for a while. Enjoy your "free time". lol


For Maccabee's last grooming, I brought along a picture of Tyler and asked them to replicate the body and start growing out his head/face so it could be styled like Tyler's. No chance of a Tyler look-alike this time. Maybe in another 6-8 months.

FWIW, the groomer said Maccabee's coat is still changing from puppy to adult. He has never really blown coat. Maybe this short cut, will get us through the final change-over. Trying to look at the positives of his short cut.


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

Maccabee will be much more comfortable, especially since the weather is getting so hot. You will get over the shock of his short hair. We have friends in Herndon but they're cat people.


----------



## HannahBearsMom (Jul 31, 2011)

RitaandRiley said:


> Maccabee will be much more comfortable, especially since the weather is getting so hot. You will get over the shock of his short hair. We have friends in Herndon but they're cat people.


I'm in Reston; Herndon is about 5 minutes away.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

"Blowing Coat" is very stressful for both the owner and Hav. If it occurs during a stressful event it is even worse. Collars, harnesses, Cones, Thunder Jackets cause lots of mats, take them off when inside the house and make sure that neck and body is combed out nightly. 

Hair grows! You will have a very nice break. The mats with "Blowing Coat" are terrible! The mats are very close to the skin and it takes hours and hours and lots of days to get them out. So, it is very stressful.


----------



## Zarika (Dec 16, 2012)

A short cut will be so easy to maintain for the hot summer; plus it will give the little guy a break! You have his whole life (yay!) to grow his coat back out


----------



## HannahBearsMom (Jul 31, 2011)

HavaneseSoon said:


> "Blowing Coat" is very stressful for both the owner and Hav. If it occurs during a stressful event it is even worse. Collars, harnesses, Cones, Thunder Jackets cause lots of mats, take them off when inside the house and make sure that neck and body is combed out nightly.
> 
> Hair grows! You will have a very nice break. The mats with "Blowing Coat" are terrible! The mats are very close to the skin and it takes hours and hours and lots of days to get them out. So, it is very stressful.


The groomer did the best she could, but Maccabee looks terrible. His face is fine, but he has bald spots on his shoulder and neck. I caused the one on his shoulder by agressively trying to remove a mat (that's when I gave up and decided he needed a trip to the groomer). The bald spot on his neck is the result of mats caused by the e-collar.

If the stress of being sick, surgery, and wearing an e-collar for 2 weeks wasn't enough to make him mat, I think he blew coat during that time. Over time, his coat has changed from coal black to charcoal gray with silver strands running through it. I dropped off my charcoal gray puppy at the groomer this morning and picked up a silver-gray puppy!

The attached pictures were taken in my car with no flash, so his coloring should look pretty close to his true coloring.


----------



## RoutineAvocado (Feb 6, 2013)

Aw, he looks okay! Now's his chance to show off his muscles.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Oh, Laurie, he doesn't look bad at all. His bald spots can be his war wounds. His coloring has certainly changed and it now resembles Tyler's. BTW, Tyler is registered with the AKC as Silverdale's Mr. Dark Face but looking at his avatar you'd think I was drunk or high or whatever when I selected that name for him, but his face was very black except for the eyebrows when he was a puppy and for a few years thereafter. He has silvered over the years and after his last grooming, he looked even more silver than in the past. 

Tyler is flattered that you want Maccabee to have a haircut like his and it will come. Have patience and enjoy having a healthy boy right now.


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

I bet he'll grow in in no time now that he's back to his normal self, he's cute as ever. It might be interesting to see some before pics to see the color change. I like his face trim. I might snag one of your pics for the next time I go to the groomer for Tim. I think I need to trim his muzzle hair, his is getting straggly, she mentioned a trim next time. I picked up an new Easy Walk red harness for Timmy today along with his food, most of his accessories seem to be red.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Laurie, even though Maccabee's coat is splotchy at the moment, I bet it will grow in more beautiful than ever because he is healthy now. It would be interesting to watch how his coat grows in week-to-week if you could keep posting pictures.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

I think he looks cute. The hair will grow back, but in the meantime you and he can enjoy super simple grooming!


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Aww, he looks cute no matter what. You can have him wear some bandanas to distract from the bald spot 

In that last picture he looks so cute, I want to give him a big kiss!

So happy he's doing well.


----------



## Lila (Apr 9, 2013)

He's still adorable. I love the way she did the top of the head and his ears  The body will grow out and soon he'll look like a puppy again :becky:


----------



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

A couple of little bald spots vs an extremely sick puppy, we'd all take the bald spots anytime! Not much you can do when they have to wear those dratted e-collars. Kind of like that other well known phrase: Mats Happen!


----------



## HannahBearsMom (Jul 31, 2011)

jabojenny said:


> I bet he'll grow in in no time now that he's back to his normal self, he's cute as ever. It might be interesting to see some before pics to see the color change. I like his face trim. I might snag one of your pics for the next time I go to the groomer for Tim. I think I need to trim his muzzle hair, his is getting straggly, she mentioned a trim next time. I picked up an new Easy Walk red harness for Timmy today along with his food, most of his accessories seem to be red.


Pictures of Maccabee from March 2012 through November 2012 (3 months through 10-1/2 months): http://www.havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=18550&highlight=Maccabee

Pictures of Maccabee from last September: http://www.havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?p=449330&highlight=Maccabee#post449330


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

HannahBearsMom said:


> I'm in Reston; Herndon is about 5 minutes away.


Oh! I spoke at the Reston Nature Center last summer! If I'd known how close you were, I would have stopped by for a visit! Reston is BEAUTIFUL!!! As a thank you, the group gave me a beautiful pictue book of Reston wildlife.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I agree with everyone else. Maccabee is adorable, no matter what! Kodi is fully adult at 4, but when he got sick with Clostridium (relatively minor in comparison to what Maccabee has gone through!!!) last winter, he blew coat like mad. Not surprising that you've had this problem with M's coat. It will grow back befor you know it... Especially since you keep him in a puppy cut anyway!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

That'll all grow in quickly . Do you think he feels better?


----------



## HannahBearsMom (Jul 31, 2011)

krandall said:


> Oh! I spoke at the Reston Nature Center last summer! If I'd known how close you were, I would have stopped by for a visit! Reston is BEAUTIFUL!!! As a thank you, the group gave me a beautiful pictue book of Reston wildlife.


Karen,

You were in my backyard! Literally. My development backs up to the Nature Center. About 40 yards from my back door is a maintained trail that leads to the Natire Center.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

And, I bet he is sooooooooooooooooooooooooo soft that you are touching him constantly and saying.......You are so soft! A black puppy to a silver puppy, he is going to be gorgeous!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

HannahBearsMom said:


> Karen,
> 
> You were in my backyard! Literally. My development backs up to the Nature Center. About 40 yards from my back door is a maintained trail that leads to the Natire Center.


If they ask me to come and speak again, I'll be sure to find some tome to sneak away for a visit!!!


----------



## HannahBearsMom (Jul 31, 2011)

krandall said:


> If they ask me to come and speak again, I'll be sure to find some tome to sneak away for a visit!!!


Sounds good! On what subject(s) do you speak?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

HannahBearsMom said:


> Sounds good! On what subject(s) do you speak?


Aquatic plants.


----------



## marlowe'sgirl (Jun 17, 2010)

Yes, I hate the whole getting sick = horrible mats. My pup got a hold of something funny last week on the walk and swallowed it before I could say leave it. He had a day of loose stool (not diarrhea), which wasn't bad. But he got giant mats overnight that took a few hours to work through. The only time my Hav gets mats now is with any gi disruption or if I'm out of town for a weekend and it's the I missed you stress mats. Otherwise I can get away with 1-2x weekly comb throughs with minimal mats.


----------

